# 1Dx vs 1D mark IV



## rjackjames

I recently borrowed the 1d mark IV from canon, I am totally impressed by this pro body it blew my 7D out of the water. Now I am debating if I should get a used 1D mark IV on eBay or I should buy a brand new 1Dx.  I Avery skeptical on buying used equipment especially cameras. I shoot a lot of wildlife and airshows and the fast shutter rate is perfect. My 7D handles well maybe I use that as a back-up.

I would appreciate any input on my selection of cameras.

Richard.


----------



## DorkSterr

If you can get a 1Dx no question. I'm not too familiar of Canon DSLR's but I hear the 1DX is night and day from any other Canon DSLRs, ISO performance, auto focus and more.


----------



## rjackjames

DorkSterr said:


> If you can get a 1Dx no question. I'm not too familiar of Canon DSLR's but I hear the 1DX is night and day from any other Canon DSLRs, ISO performance, auto focus and more.



I have heard the same thing also, maybe I will ponder on it some more, since I do a lot of rapid firing photography...... What's your take on used camera gear??


----------



## DorkSterr

I don't like anything used. Especially if I'm buying something I've $6000. Lol you think the jump from a 7d to a 1dm IV was big  wait till you try the 1dx.


----------



## DorkSterr

I don't like anything used. Especially if I'm buying something over $6000. Lol you think the jump from a 7d to a 1dm IV was big  wait till you try the 1dx.


----------



## rjackjames

DorkSterr said:


> I don't like anything used. Especially if I'm buying something over $6000. Lol you think the jump from a 7d to a 1dm IV was big  wait till you try the 1dx.



Yea the 1D mark IV was just a loaner from canon, I'm impressed by it they didn't have 1Dx to loan out..... Maybe I save up a little more because I want to get both 1dx and canon 300mm f2.8 II also.


----------



## andius

I do have both the 1DX and the 1DIV. The last one second hand, but bought with only 10 k clicks. I use the 1DX for portrait, landscape, and nature photography. For bird photography I sometimes miss the crop factor of the 1D Mark IV. In the past I used the 1D Mark II and the 5 D Mark II. So I gained speed, as well as quality. Both new camera's are top.


----------



## Samerr9

I am not an expert but from my experience 1Dx is a dream.. But for wildlife and Airshows I think cropped sensor really works better. I tried both full frame and cropped senson for tele shots and by far I prefer the cropped.


----------



## Tony S

For the price of one Dx you can almost get two of the MKIV.


----------



## Professional

I asked this question here and there another sites, what i get from the posts is that i should go with 1DX, and honestly speaking, i was thinking of 1DX even before i ask the question, for some reasons i feel i will be more happy and use of 1DX over 1D4.


----------



## gsgary

DorkSterr said:
			
		

> I don't like anything used. Especially if I'm buying something I've $6000. Lol you think the jump from a 7d to a 1dm IV was big  wait till you try the 1dx.



I bought a 1dmk1 9 years ago secondhand still works perfect, i bought a 5d 3 years ago secondhand still works perfect, bought a 10d 10 years ago secondhand still works perfect


----------



## Professional

gsgary said:


> DorkSterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like anything used. Especially if I'm buying something I've $6000. Lol you think the jump from a 7d to a 1dm IV was big  wait till you try the 1dx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a 1dmk1 9 years ago secondhand still works perfect, i bought a 5d 3 years ago secondhand still works perfect, bought a 10d 10 years ago secondhand still works perfect
Click to expand...


Would you like to buy my 1D2n and 1Ds2 both i bought as new so i am the only user of them? and also 30D as new and i am the only one, i also have 5D, all are in great condition because i didn't use them a lot, i was upgrading too much in the past so ended up with those bodies to have few clicks and great condition, even the boxes of them are still available.


----------



## gsgary

Professional said:
			
		

> Would you like to buy my 1D2n and 1Ds2 both i bought as new so i am the only user of them? and also 30D as new and i am the only one, i also have 5D, all are in great condition because i didn't use them a lot, i was upgrading too much in the past so ended up with those bodies to have few clicks and great condition, even the boxes of them are still available.



No i have given up on digital only one i will be buying is Leica M9 or new M


----------



## jamesbjenkins

DorkSterr said:


> I don't like anything used. Especially if I'm buying something over $6000. Lol you think the jump from a 7d to a 1dm IV was big  wait till you try the 1dx.



That's funny. I have over $18,000 (retail) worth of DSLR bodies and lenses, and the only one I bought new was the $200 50mm f/1.8G. I've never had any problems with any of the 3 bodies and 5 lenses I've bought used. You just have to be very selective in who you buy from. I've saved at least $7k-8k from buying used.


----------



## Professional

gsgary said:


> Professional said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to buy my 1D2n and 1Ds2 both i bought as new so i am the only user of them? and also 30D as new and i am the only one, i also have 5D, all are in great condition because i didn't use them a lot, i was upgrading too much in the past so ended up with those bodies to have few clicks and great condition, even the boxes of them are still available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No i have given up on digital only one i will be buying is Leica M9 or new M
Click to expand...


I will not stop buying digital, but i stopped to buy Canon DSLR gear since i went with digital Hasselblad and then film [MF/LF] after that, but this year i am going back to buy digital gear, first i've got 70-200 mk2, next will be 1series body.


----------



## mikemilton

I had a mkIV and now a 1Dx. The x is a significant step forward but I really must say that the IV does not disappoint either and you may well prefer the crop body.


----------



## Professional

I bought 1DX last week finally, it is an incredible camera, couldn't be happier.

Wish if Canon didn't discontinue 1D IV, it was a great camera, hope they can produce another one say 1D V maybe with crop 1.3x factor and maybe 15fps and 20mp or even 18mp and high ISO can go up to 204xx0 and giving nice usable ISO up to 51xx0.


----------

